# Datein können nicht mehr geöffnet werden!!! Bitte um Hilfe.

## Augusti198

Moin zusammen.

Ich hab ein kleines Problem, oder eher mein Kumpel, er kam die Tage mit seinem Lappy vorbei und ich sollte diesen BKA,GEMA,POLIZEI... und wie er nicht noch alles heißt Virus löschen. Das war ja auch kein Problem, nur nachdem ich den Virus gelöscht hatte gab es ein neues Problem.

Bilder, Musik und Filme können nicht mehr benutzt werden, weil alle komische Namen haben, quasi sinnlose Buchstabenfolgen. Die Daten sind alle noch in ihrer ursprünglichen größe nur kann man sie nicht mehr öffnen oder abspielen.

Hab auch ein paar Datein auf meinen Rechner gezogen und da das gleiche Windows weiß damit nichts anzufangen und ich habe keine Ahnung was das ist, weil ich sowas noch nie hatte und an diesen komischen BKA-Virus kann es ja nicht gelegen haben.

Ich hoffe es kann mir hier wer helfen, weil die Datein wichtig sind für meinen Kumpel und er sie nicht verlieren will, danke schonmal im vorraus!

----------

## Max Steel

MEin Tipp! DEn Rechner per LiveCD ein alternatives System starten und die äußerst wichtigen Daten wegsichern... natürlich nur wenn er nicht zuguggt. Alle Pornos weglassen (erfahrungsgemäß bei sowas etwa 9/12 der gesamtnutzdaten) und dann sagen "Tut mir leid, mehr als deine Steuerbescheide blieben nicht übrig."

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es gibt Viren, die verschlüsseln die Dateien... Da soll es Tools geben, die das rückgängig machen. Aber ob das jetzt noch geht?

----------

## b3cks

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Es gibt Viren, die verschlüsseln die Dateien... Da soll es Tools geben, die das rückgängig machen. Aber ob das jetzt noch geht?

 

Je nach Version des Trojaners ist das möglich. Je neuer desto schwieriger.

Das Trojaner-Board sollte dafür die richtige Anlaufstelle sein.

----------

## Augusti198

Hört sich natürlich nicht sehr gut an, könnt ihr mir vielleicht auch helfen und sagen wie diesen Programm heißt, danke!?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Augusti198 wrote:*   

> Hört sich natürlich nicht sehr gut an, könnt ihr mir vielleicht auch helfen und sagen wie diesen Programm heißt, danke!?

 

Darf ich fragen, warum du dich wegen dieses Problems in einem Gentooforum angemeldet hast? Dies ist dein erster Beitrag hier und Rechner, auf denen Gentoo läuft, sind von diesem Problem normalerweise nicht betroffen. Weil dir gerade einer einen Tip gegeben hat, wo du mit deinem Anliegen richtig bist.

----------

## Augusti198

Weil ich in einem Chat unterwegs war und da gibt es einen "Technikraum" , aber wirklich helfen konnte mir keiner außer einer, der meinte das ich es mal bei Gentoo probieren soll. Bevor ich mich hier angemeldet hab wußte ich nicht mal was Gentoo überhaupt ist.

Ich weiß jetzt auch immer noch nicht was Gentoo überhaupt ist, vorallem weil du jetzt meinst das Rechner nicht betroffen sind auf denen Gentoo läuft!

Also könnte mir bitte wer helfen oder das erklären!?

----------

## bell

Gentoo ist ein Linux-System. Also quasi ein Windows-Ersatz. Es gibt keine Viren für Linux, nur für Windows.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo_Linux

----------

